
San Francisco’s Slow-Motion Suicide - sebthedev
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/04/san-francisco-decline-failed-government-policies/
======
bartimus
Nice article about how the city has grown and changed in recent decades. How
success comes with its problems. But then it becomes an opinion piece to
suggest wealth redistribution and social housing as the only solution.

------
bcaulfield
If this is suicide, San Francisco's been killing itself since at least 1849.

------
redm
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19613812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19613812)

